# Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?



## Sascha777 (14. März 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe nach der Antwort auf meine Frage gesucht, aber leider nicht passendes gefunden.

Ich angle öfter in Holland auf Raubfische am Maas und den Kanälen und benutze künstliche Köder mit Drillingen. Manchmal die Kombination einzel Hacken und Drilling (bei Gummifischen). Ich wurde noch nie beim angeln in Holland kontrolliert, aber letztes Jahr hat mich ein Einhaeimischer angesprochen, und erzählt, dass die Drillinge in Holland verboten sind und wenn mich jemand kontrolliert bekomme ich eine saftige Straffe. 

Weiß jemand etwas darüber? Und generell wieviele Hacken man an einen Köder einbringen darf? Den wenn die Drillinge nicht erlaubt wären, dann könnte man auch keine Wobler und auch viele andere künstliche Köder nicht verwenden.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## u-see fischer (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Grundsätzlich sind Drillinge nicht verboten, allerdings gibt es Gewässer, wo Drillinge auch bei Kunstköder verboten sind.

Siehst Du hier: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## zanderzone (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Mach dir da keinen Kopf drüber.. Is einfach ein riesen Märchen, dass es in ganz Holland verboten sei.. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Deutsche mich gefragt haben.. Auch das in ganz Holland kein Hecht entnommen werden darf ist genauso ein Märchen.. Aber wie u-see schon schrieb gibt es wohl ein bis zwei Verbände, wo es verboten ist:
Roer-Vergunning
Oostvoornse Meer
In den Gewässern darfst du aber eh nicht angeln, da du dort eine extra Vergunning benötigst.. Mach dir ma keinen Kopp.. Bin froh das ich fast nur in Holland unterwegs bin, weil es dem Angler dort um einiges einfacher gemacht wird als in Deutschland!!


----------



## Sascha777 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, da bin ja beruhgt und ab Sommer kann ich wieder an den Maas!!!


----------



## ricky9187 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

hoi,
also das mit den hechten is so eine sache.
es is erlaubt, aber wir sehen es gerne wenn sie zurück gesetzt werden.bedenkt bitte wir haben dieses jahr ein paar änderungen in sachen reglement.
 bis dann


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2013)

Hi! Ich würde niemals nen Hecht in Holland entnehmen! Niemals! Es gehört sich dort einfach nicht!! Aber ich sprach ja von einem Verbot.. Und verboten ist es nunmal nicht!


----------



## ricky9187 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

das dacht ich mir schon.
ich muß nur grad alles lernen hab am 12 april mein examen zur controle


----------



## Zanderprofie (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Hi,so wie ich es weiss, sind Drillinge am Kunstköder erlaubt .Beim Köfi ist es verboten!!!!lg


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2013)

Das ist es was ich meine! Wie kommst du da drauf? Denkst du dir oder die andern sich das aus, wurde dir das erzählt, oder haste das irgendwo schwarz auf weiß?
Glaubst du wirklich, wenn es verboten wäre würden Isaiasch und Koch zich Videos mit Köderfischen produzieren, in dem se zwei Drillinge verwenden?!?


----------



## Zanderprofie (15. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Sorry ,ist verändert worden!Man darf es wieder!!!!!!!


----------



## zanderzone (16. März 2013)

Wieder? Wann war es denn verboten?


----------



## Zanderprofie (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Ich fische über 20 Jahre in nl und kann die Sprache unsere holländischen Nachbarn beinahe fliessend.Bin mir sicher das der Drilling am Köfi einige Zeit verboten war.#h


----------



## zanderzone (16. März 2013)

Ich seit 13 Jahren und in der Zeit war es definitiv nicht verboten.. Hab da auch noch nie was von gehört..


----------



## Snoek (16. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

tach auch,
bin mir hundertprozentig sicher,daß früher drillinge verboten waren.bin sogar damals von der polizei deswegen kontrolliert worden.ich glaube aber,seitdem der lebende köderfisch verboten worden ist,sind drillinge erlaubt.allein schon aus dem grunde,um einen schnellen anhieb setzen zu können,beim angeln mit totem köderfisch.folglich kann man daher die gefangenen fische auch besser wieder releasen,was in holland ja gern gesehen wird.die zeiten,nach einem biss eine ewigkeit zu warten,bis der raubfisch geschluckt hat,sind gott sei dank vorbei!!!#6

gruß snoek


----------



## Boom (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Gut dann wäre das also geklärt. 
Drillinge sind in NL erlaubt. Fertig!!!

War nämlich auch erst der Meinung das sie verboten sind. 
Man lernt nie aus;-)


----------



## Nanninga (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

*Da ist nicht verändert, das durfte man immer schon, alles andere sind Gerüchte.Von dem Verbot sind nur ,wie schon erwähnt, bestimmte Gewässer betroffen.*

*Hier ein Auszug von meinem Verband:*

*Anzahl Ruten und Haken.* 
In Binnengewässern darf maximal mit zwei Ruten geangelt werden. Pro Rute sind maximal 3 Haken erlaubt. Das können ein Drillingshaken, oder ein Zwillingshaken und ein Einfachhaken sein. Mit einer 'derde hengelvergunning' ist das Angeln mit drei Ruten erlaubt. Die Erlaubnis zum Angeln mit einer dritten Rute (derde hengel vergunning) kann beantragt werden und kostet 26,-€ per Jahr. 

Gruß

Nanninga#h


----------



## Rokko Slong (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Wenn nur ein Drilling erlaubt wäre, dann wäre demnach Wobbler mit 2 Drillingen nicht erlaubt?!

Oder ist das auf Naturköder beschränkt?
Habe ich noch nie gehört. Das ist doch nicht NL weit so oder?


----------



## nordbeck (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

alles schwachsinn, weder für kunstköder noch naturköder beschränkt ausser in besonders ausgewiesenen gewässern. glaube das steht jetzt auch ca. 23423423423,45 mal hier in diesem thread -.-


----------



## Steph75 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Meine Güte..... 18 Postings zu diesem Thema... Drillingsverbot in Holland gehört genauso ins Reich der Fabeln wie die immer erwähnte"Gardinensteuer"


----------



## Jura3003 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Hallo Lieber Holland Experte..sagen Sie nun wie viele Barsche darf ich nach Deutschland mitnehmen?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*

Ich frage mich schon länger, warum sind in Holland überhaupt noch Haken erlaubt?
So kann man sich das releasen gleich noch einsparen und zählt einfach die Bisse, auf z.B. Kukö ohne Haken!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Tally_Counters.jpg

Jürgen


----------



## Pippa (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon länger, warum sind in Holland überhaupt noch Haken erlaubt?
> So kann man sich das releasen gleich noch einsparen und zählt einfach die Bisse, auf z.B. Kukö ohne Haken!
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Tally_Counters.jpg
> ...



Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Ich gehe mit dem Präparator 100% chloroform.

*Goodposting-Smiley


----------



## nordbeck (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sind Drillinge in Holland erlaubt?*



Jura3003 schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Holland Experte..sagen Sie nun wie viele Barsche darf ich nach Deutschland mitnehmen?



kommt auf region, gewässer und zeit an. ggf spielt noch die größe eine rolle.


----------

